# new pics of 1 inch +/- puruvian RHOM



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well ive had it for about three weeks now and it might be a 1/4 inch bigger but the big thing is that its getting color (was transparent) and spots are developing.. PLUS BONUS VIDEO of the little bugger yawning

click here for video


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jeasus christ thats a small mofo. 
looks weird but what a awesome prodject! good luck!









cool vid btw, jaws are huge!


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

geez..thats tiny, cute lil guy though...you lose him a lot in the tank?


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

wow what a tiny guy. Is it just the angle or is his spine bent upwards?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Blue said:


> wow what a tiny guy. Is it just the angle or is his spine bent upwards?


no it's got scoliosis, i have to get a brace but its hard to catch and put it on him..

J/K, this is the smallest RHOM i have ever owned or actually seen so im not sure if its normal devlopment or not, i guess we will all see if it changes as he grows..

there is a decent amount of current in the tank with the large filter at full speed and i keep a few neons in there for it to chase around so its extremely active.. pretty much the whole point of getting a rhom so small is to tank raise it so its not super shy and inactive like alot of wild caught rhoms are.. im feeding mostly blood worms and what ever tetra tails it can nip, its so tiny its hard to eat anything else but it is very aggresive and will chase the neons even when it is full and will nip and bite them from the tail to as far as it can manage to chew off..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

cute little fella! I have never seen one at this size but wish I could get hold of one as would love to grow one up from so small!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

that is cute little guys they, how fast it will grown when they that small?? nice pic with your new digital.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is too freakin' cool! I don't think I've ever seen shots of a serra that small. It's too cute! Man - I want one!









Definitely wish you the best of luck with the little guy. Keep us updated on his progress!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u got him from pedro?.. pedro has a ton of little serras all in the same tank.. some r macs.. and some elong


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> u got him from pedro?.. pedro has a ton of little serras all in the same tank.. some r macs.. and some elong


no TSA, but most of the shops in jersey are flooded with these little guys right now, even absolutely fish has a bunch of them and there priced cheaper then TSA which is extremely unusual since there P's are usualy priced about 20 percent too high..

i was thinking about getting three whimples, TSA had a bunch of them about 2 inchs for a reasonable price, that wouldbe mice for a change but i really dont know much about whimples so i got this guy instead..


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

how did you get him so small? Where did you get him from?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Slim said:


> how did you get him so small? Where did you get him from?


looks like a eLONG


----------



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

feed him M.Y.S.I.S

its like 79% or 76% protein
he looks a little skinny

i had mine since he was 1/2 also.
but you need to fatten him up.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow tiny guy, can't wait to see him full grow.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fisher said:


> feed him M.Y.S.I.S
> 
> its like 79% or 76% protein
> he looks a little skinny
> ...


cool thanks for the advice


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

smallest rhom ever!!!!!!!!

nice pics man


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i thnk that might turn out to be a elong. nice


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

jiggy said:


> u got him from pedro?.. pedro has a ton of little serras all in the same tank.. some r macs.. and some elong


They are all seperated, never seen them together. They come in seperated and are placed in isolated holding cells.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Come back in six years when that thing has some growth to it :rasp:

Looks good, perosnally I would of gotten the Wimples, but I love Wimples so maybe I'm biased.

By the way, Peruvian has one U


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

kinda cool that is that small. but man haha some growing thats gonna need done hahaha.looks tight tho.cool pick up


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice pick up.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

i think it looks pimp small! then when hes all big you can show before and after pics and show off your uber raising skillz!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Are you scared of putting your hands in the tank with that guy in there?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Are you scared of putting your hands in the tank with that guy in there?


yeah he bites my cuticles and it stings


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

nice pick up


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Very cool.. I am curous to see how fast he grows.

looks like he has a lot of room in the tank to swim.. good pics btw


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice pick up man, i was eyeing him down over at TSA the other day, nice one but i got you beat for the smallest on e dude









great pics man i wish i could get pics like that of mine, sweet rhom man congrats keep us posted


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

joey said:


> nice pick up man, i was eyeing him down over at TSA the other day, nice one but i got you beat for the smallest on e dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how tiny is the one you picked up? mine was less then an inch when i measured it a few days after i brought it home.. that was about 4 weeks ago..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> so if i bouhgt like 100 black rhoms from peru, one of them might be a black diamond?


well to be quite honest, ive had him for about the same time youve had yours and when i got him he was exactly between .5 - .75 inches now he is about an inch and i suspect if he didnt have this worm he would be bigger, your serra hs some really nice body development, i wouldnt be suprised if he was an elong








also instead of growing long like yours has, mine is growing more diamond like and tall as opposed to long.
nismo man, we gotta get together and check out our babies, i love that pic you made of you me danny and methodman








i was just over at TSA today, he has some big baby blacks, about 2 inches at least, i didnt see any small ones there, but they are nice, what are you feeding him so far?


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

watch out he might get lost in his tank hehe goodluck with him!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Baby Rhom Club bitches







Mine looks the EXACT same.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

awww he is so cute


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

joey said:


> so if i bouhgt like 100 black rhoms from peru, one of them might be a black diamond?


well to be quite honest, ive had him for about the same time youve had yours and when i got him he was exactly between .5 - .75 inches now he is about an inch and i suspect if he didnt have this worm he would be bigger, your serra hs some really nice body development, i wouldnt be suprised if he was an elong








also instead of growing long like yours has, mine is growing more diamond like and tall as opposed to long.
nismo man, we gotta get together and check out our babies, i love that pic you made of you me danny and methodman








i was just over at TSA today, he has some big baby blacks, about 2 inches at least, i didnt see any small ones there, but they are nice, what are you feeding him so far?
[/quote]

i just stopped in the TSA on my way back from fishing, it looke like all the baby blacks in the tank i got mine from have grown and they have either eaten the smaller ones or sold them but the ones that are left are really chewing each other up, he's got a ton of peruvian blacks all differnt sizes, some had some nice colors, like reds orange and yellows..

joey how much water movement is in you tank and what size tank is it in? ive got mine in a 30 with and emeror biowheel filter that i usually let run i click from low speed and put it on full speed to stir the bottom up and collect any un eaten food but ultimately what im saying is i have a decent amount of circulation in teh tank so its constantly moving around, maybe thats why mine looks more elongated, all the activity is causing ti develop differntly..

ive been feeding blood worms, flakes and i keep a few neons in there or those tiny white clounds from TSA, he cant eat an entire neon yet but he will nip from the tail forward until he cant bite anymore off tehn i put them in my other tank and let my big rhom have them for a snack..


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine isnt elongated, and hes in a whirlpool









BTW, how are you guys eating? Mines got a huge appetite? Are your guys still shy?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> *Mine isnt elongated*, and hes in a whirlpool :rasp:
> 
> BTW, how are you guys eating? Mines got a huge appetite? Are your guys still shy?


thats too bad chicks like them a little elongated..

LOL i just said yours was in a class 5 rapid in your thread about yours!

mine eats all the time and hasnt been shy ever, he swims around constantly, isnt affraid of my hands near the tank or camera.. hopefully he stays that way, thats the whole reason im starting with such a tiny little bastard, i want it to be used to being in a tank and motion and people unlike most wild caught p's that are skiddish..


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

man my rbps sh*t is bigger, hhahaha looking sweet man , always likes rhoms, i think its gonna be my next piranha,

looking good


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

wow dude, that fish is small. I am very surprised they know those are rhoms, must of come from a breeding pond or something where they knew it was only rhoms......

Pretty wild good luck with him, I wouldnt be surprised if turns out to be a different fish then a rhom...


----------

